# Happy Birthday Lovebirds!



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Happy Birthday  Renee!  


Thank you for all you do to secure lost racing pigeons that on 911 pigeon alert and for all your contributions here on Pigeon Talk.


I hope you have an EGGcelent day!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Thank you Treesa.........I'm gonna try..........


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, RENNEE!!

Hope you have a wonderful day  

fp


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Wishing you the *HAPPIEST* of birthdays, Renee.  

Treat yourself to a day of R/R. You definitely deserve it.  

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, you are one of my most favorite people and I so appreciate all you do to help us. I hope you have a grand day and many, many more to come.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

*Super duper birthday wishes to a great pigeon person   
 

!!!The more the merrier!!!

Hope it's the best birthday ever!!


Thanks for all you do for all of us. ​*


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

HAPPY....

HATCHDAY!!!

Psss..Junebug humans don't have hatch days...
Oh, they don't!? 

Birthday!!!


and B-DAY!!!
Have a GREAT day!
-Hilly


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

A VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU RENEE!!!! May your day be filled with coos and snuggles.

Margaret


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAYRENEE* AND MAY YOU HAVE A WINNER ON RACE DAYGEORGE


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Hillybean said:


> HAPPY....
> 
> HATCHDAY!!!
> 
> ...



Thanks!! Those sure are some pretty little ones you got there........


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

george simon said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAYRENEE* AND MAY YOU HAVE A WINNER ON RACE DAYGEORGE



BOY, could I use one!!!  At this point, I'd settle for "close, but no cookie!!............Thanks!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*THANK YOU *to ALL of you..............I really lucked out back there in 2002 when I found this forum.............


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Hey Renee!!
HAPPY BIRTHDAY
Have a wonderful day and may you have many many more birthdays.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

*Wishing you a very *Happy Birthday Renee!

All our Best wishes,

Lindi, Jax & Paddy


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

Happy Birth Day Renee!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday,

Racing pro
Expert knowledge
Nearby when needed
Excellent friend
Excited about the Cowboys!

I hope your day is filled with feathered fun, of course! Thanks for all that you do.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RENEE

Have a wonderful day.
Thank you for all you do for our pijies.

Reti


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Renee,

Hope you had a wonderful birthday.

Linda


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RENEE!!! I hope you had a fun filled day


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Thanks one more time to all who wished me a Happy Birthday.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

HAPPY belated BIRD-THDAY, RENEE!!!

You just had to schedule a birthday when you knew I wouldn't have a chanc to get online, didn'tcha'?

Pidgey


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> Thanks one more time to all who wished me a Happy Birthday.


Oh drat - sorry I missed your actual birthday...
Belated birthday wishes from me & my flock. Snowflake and LL are especially excited to wish you Happy Birthday since you helped them find a forever home - as well as helping them to find each other


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Sorry to be late! Belated Happy Birthday Wishes, Renee!

Terry


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

Have a SOOPER DOOPER BIRTHDAY RENEE . . . . Y MUCHOS MAS !!!!! abisai


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Poop! Sorry I missed your birthday, Renee.
I wish you a belated "Happy Birthday!"
Thank you for all the time you devote to helping pigeons get back home.

Phyll


----------

